# How long after kidding should does discharge blood?



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I tried to look this up and could not find the answer. 

How long will a doe discharge blood after she kids? 

Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sometime 2 to 3 wks have one right now on day 12 and still has discharge from time to time. Like yesterday nothing but today more.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have had a child think of how long you did.
(not to be gross)
Pam


----------



## TaterHill (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been told a couple of weeks. My Nubian kidded last Sunday and still has bloody discharge.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

:yeahthat A couple of weeks is completely normal.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have some that discharge for about a week, maybe a tad longer, and then I just had one that passed everything and had a little discharge the first day, and since then has been as clean as can be, which has been very nice.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

They are not quite at 3 weeks yet. There is not a lot of discharge, just enough to stick a little to their tails. Both does are first fresheners.

Thanks for the reassurance. 

Pam- I have never personally 'had' any children but my wife has had 6, she tells me the same thing!


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my does did discharge for 3 weeks. off and on.
no trouble right now with her.
no bright blood just a discahrge.


----------

